# Artificial eels



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I picked up a few of these, along with some power bait eels. Would like to hear your feedback. The lip weight I will reuse when I use the powerbait eels.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CneYFwxZx9I


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Have you tried the gulp eels?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

RoryGoggin said:


> Have you tried the gulp eels?


I've tried the gulp eels a while back and they work great with a planer


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

any photos of the planer? It's a flat weight right? Does gulp also sell that?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have used the femlee(sp)? eels before. Didn't do to good.


----------

